
Proxyman – native HTTP/HTTPS requests observation and manipulation app - guessmyname
https://proxyman.io/
======
NicolaiS
`mitmproxy` is also a really nice tool for MITM'ing your connections.

It's free and open source, has a nice TUI, scripting in python, intercept and
modify requests/responses, etc

[https://mitmproxy.org/](https://mitmproxy.org/)

~~~
chrisweekly
Seconding: mitmproxy (including its `mitmdump` util) is an outstanding tool;
should be in every software developer's kit.

~~~
nghiatran_feels
but the CLI is not friendly for new users like me couple year ago. I used to
be an iOS Developers, who spent most of time to communicate with QA team
during the development. QA teams are not willing to use mitmproxy since it's
too hard and Charles was the last choice/

------
nghiatran_feels
Author of Proxyman here. The reason behind of Proxyman is to simplify Web
Debugging for everyone. \- Free-Distraction \- Native app, feel like my home
\- Ease of use are the catalyst we ship Proxyman.

Feel free to Ask me anything.

~~~
yuchi
Nice app! Gonna test it sooner or later. Any plan for a Linux or Windows
distribution?

~~~
nghiatran_feels
For the Window, we're aiming to ship the first version at end of this year
2020. Stay tuned!

~~~
redrobein
Curious about how it matches up against Fiddler.

------
codebeaker
I couldn't find the Linux version, perhaps something is wonky with the
browser/os detection, it's assuming I'm on a mac and showing macOS screenshot
previews, etc.

~~~
pimterry
Yeah it's mac only. If you're looking for a Linux equivalent, try
[https://HttpToolkit.tech](https://HttpToolkit.tech)

Works similarly, but runs on Linux & Windows too, and it's fully open source:
[https://github.com/httptoolkit](https://github.com/httptoolkit)

~~~
Fnoord
Caveat: Node/Electron app.

The Pro version costs 6 EUR/month.

------
pratio
Nice work, will be trying it this week. Like many others, i am using Paw.

I have a comment about the UI, it resembles a lot to Table plus and Postico

Table Plus UI [https://tableplus.com/assets/images/postico-
alternative/dark...](https://tableplus.com/assets/images/postico-
alternative/dark-mode.png)

------
Wolfmother
Really like how your landing page looks like - clean, tidy and straight to the
point. Maybe you would like to share your product and news around it on
[https://owwly.com](https://owwly.com) Worth to check it in free time :)

~~~
nghiatran_feels
Thank you for kind words. We will share Proxyman around _owwly_ soon

~~~
Wolfmother
Thanks, Have a nice day!

------
BillinghamJ
I've been using Paw ([https://paw.cloud](https://paw.cloud)) for a while,
which I guess is just a slightly more advanced version of this. Lets you sync
state across team members etc which is handy.

~~~
nghiatran_feels
But, the functionality of Paw and Proxyman are completely different. Paw is an
advanced API tool for Mac -> Help you to construct the Request and test it. On
the other hand, Proxyman is MitM, capture all traffic from the device,
intercept it and see the HTTP/HTTPS Request and Response.

~~~
BillinghamJ
Ahh okay. Sorry I made assumptions on what it did as it looks fairly similar.
Have used mitmweb before but this looks to have nicer usability etc

------
bishalb
How different is this from Fiddler?

~~~
jame_bkk
From what I use, Proxyman is pretty much the same with Fiddler, with nicer and
friendly UI.

And Proxyman doesn't come with many advanced features. It's obvious because
Fiddler is born 17 years ago.

------
gin_morphin
What are differences btw Charles Proxy and Proxyman?

~~~
nghiatran_feels
Basically, it's a _fresh air_ for Web Debugging app with native macOS UI :D

If you're familiar with other tools like Charles or Fiddler, you could switch
to Proxyman since those functionalities are the ready much the same. The UI is
thoughtful and we put of lot of works to re-design the UI to make it super
easy to get started.

Let check the Map Local or Install Certificate menu too see how it looks like.

Fun fact: The number of users, who are complain how to install the Certificate
is significantly dropped down when we re-design the Installation Guideline
Windows. It means they could make it without googling :D

------
bishalb
Just so you know the logo cuts off on mobile view.

